# UnInstall Shield



## Pardon_Me (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab gestern ein Notebook neu aufgesetzt (Vaio-Win 2000) und beim Installieren von Software kam die Fehlermeldung "Konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, weil UnInstalL Shield aktiv ist" (sowas in der Art)....
Nach Neustart gings dann...kam zwar am Ende nochmal, aber das Programm wurde installiert...

Jetzt meine Frage: was genau ist das und woher kommt das und wie kann man es abstellen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Pardon_Me (29. Mai 2004)

Sorry fürs Thread raufschieben, aber das wäre wichtig...

Weiß niemand Rat?


----------



## Probyte (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

1. beim installieren generell von jeder Software ?
2. beim installieren einer bestimmten Software ?
3. Welche Software ?

Ich habe schon einige Programme gehabt, die Probleme bereitet haben, weil die Installationsroutiene unter anderem die bei XP und 2000 unterschiedliche Palzierung des Dokumentenordners nicht berücksichtigt haben.

Pro


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Also es trat bisher nicht bei jeder Software auf...allerdings bei den letzten zwei installierten, was aber auch ein Zufall sein kann, also muss nicht sein, dass es ab jetzt immer so is (was ich schwer hoffe!)...aber wie gesagt, ich konnte die Software dann eh installieren...beim ersten Programm gings beim zweiten mal probieren, beim zweiten kam am Ende auch die Fehlermeldung, es wurde aber fertig installiert und funktioniert auch...

Was micht intreressiert ist, was bedeudet die Fehlermeldung und wie kann man das Problem beheben?


----------

